# Buying a bed buddy for my snake



## jhammond123 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I'm currently looking for a female albino Darwin python so i have a pair to breed one day, and i came across this person on gumtree seeing a 3 year old which is around the same age as my current one, but she does not know the sex of the snake and says i can get it probed, but i don't want to buy it and then find out its a male, then it got me thinking, should i get my current snake probed before looking for a partner, i got him from a pet shop in Wollongong. i don't really know how to go about asking the person to get it probed for me


----------



## jhammond123 (Sep 8, 2017)

Le snake im looking at


----------



## Damo1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Get yours probed so you know what to look for


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 31, 2017)

If the person who is selling isn’t willing to get it probed, I’d honestly just find someone who will probe/has probed the snakes they are selling.

I wouldn’t risk getting wrong sex.

100% get your snake sexed before finding a partner 


Our diamond started as a “female” from a breeder and is now 100% male by our reptile vet


Edit: does the snake you are looking at have shedding problems, looks like a few retained pieces over the body and around the face? It’s also on sand and poop everywhere in the enclosure :/ could have problems and that’s why they’re selling it. Just something to think about. (Doesn’t look like it’s been treated well but can’t judge just by 1 pic)


----------

